# Wish us luck



## Jammies (Apr 4, 2009)

*Jammies is finally going to puppy kindergarten! She has 2 weeks to make up, so she goes tonight at 8 and tomorrow night at 7. The trainer emailed me material of how she trains (Positive Reinforcement...thank you DAVE)....and I'm already seeing the things that I've been doing wrong. These are the things I've done wrong all of my life with every dog we've ever had. I don't do well with change, but I have to do this. 
Wish us luck and I'll report in soon!*


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

Sounds great Debbie, I would be very interested in hearing any techniques and general training help. 

Good luck, but most of all have fun!


----------



## Sandee (Feb 26, 2009)

Debbie,
Keep us posted on how the training goes. Also interested in any good feedback. Lukey is a challenge and has started to jump up and bite my fingers when I'm walking. Hard to get him to stay as well. Can't wait to hear how it works. 
Sandee
Bella, Tucker and Lukey


----------



## emazeredo (Oct 11, 2008)

Good luck with puppy class! 
Can't wait to hear how it goes!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

You and Jammies will have fun at puppy class. I enjoyed obedience classes with two of mine even though they weren't puppies.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Good luck, Debbie and Jammies!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Go Jammies-do us proud!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh I am so happy to hear that Jammies is doing this!! I am sure she will do a wonderful job!!

Sandee, I am sorry to hear that Lukey is showing some "bad" behaviors!! You tell him Aunti Laurie said to behave or I will have to bring him back here


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

Sounds like a great class. Keep us posted. I loved puppy kindergarten (probably even more than MacGyver did)!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Sounds like fun! I need to get on that and put Murphy in a class.


----------



## Jammies (Apr 4, 2009)

*I am happy to say that Jammies did not get expelled her first night of class. Of course, this was a private 2 night make up session, so we will be a little behind, but will get caught up. It is hard to teach this OLD DOG (me) new tricks, but I am willing to give it all I've got. I want her to be a well behaved little girl and one that we don't have to play "chase the puppy" when she needs to go outside. She learned to sit tonight, but don't tell her because she doesn't know that she does it, and down. We just say YES when she does it right. We don't even use the command sit. Eventually we will get into using hand signals (be nice everyone....you know who I mean...lol). She goes again tomorrow night, so we will be practicing during the day tomorrow. She's such a sweet girl and just lays her head on my shoulder when she wants to snuggle. I never thought I could love a dog THIS much...and I always was a dog lover!*


----------



## Sandee (Feb 26, 2009)

I'll let him know - or maybe I won't as he would not mind at all coming back. We may need to also do some training classes in the summer if he doesn't behave.
Sandee


----------

